# Please Help! My P's are dying!!!



## I'mKing (Jan 1, 2009)

I recently brought a 55g tank and 5 4.5" red belly P's. After about 2 months with no air bubbles in the tank I notice algae growing on the sides of the tank. So I brought some stuff for the water that is suppose to stop and eliminate the algae from growing. However, I wanted to clean the disgusting looking stuff off the fish tank first. So we got a clean bucket and took enough water from the tank to fill it up. We drop in the P's add the filter and they were good, tight but perfectly fine. We disposed of all the water in the tank and cleaned it out very well, even removing the rocks. I filled the tank back up, and added the tablets to prevent algae growth, being sure to leave enough tank space to add the P's and the old water. I only have 1 filter, so after letting it filter for about 30 mins. I put the P's and old water back in the tank. At first they were erratic, racing back and forth, up and down in the water. Sometimes it seems like they were trying to jump out. I didnt know what to do, I figured the sudden water changes(temperature) may have been the problem. Soon they seem fine and normal, but then I noticed 1 attached to the filter







; And two hours later another. When I woke up this morning with only 3 alive, I noticed 2 of them were turned upside down. And now 1 of them has died. I really need help why I have 2 left, I don't know what I am going to do to replace them. Someone help me please! What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I said:


> I recently brought a 55g tank and 5 4.5" red belly P's. After about 2 months with no air bubbles in the tank I notice algae growing on the sides of the tank. So I brought some stuff for the water that is suppose to stop and eliminate the algae from growing. However, I wanted to clean the disgusting looking stuff off the fish tank first. So we got a clean bucket and took enough water from the tank to fill it up. We drop in the P's add the filter and they were good, tight but perfectly fine. We disposed of all the water in the tank and cleaned it out very well, even removing the rocks. I filled the tank back up, and added the tablets to prevent algae growth, being sure to leave enough tank space to add the P's and the old water. I only have 1 filter, so after letting it filter for about 30 mins. I put the P's and old water back in the tank. At first they were erratic, racing back and forth, up and down in the water. Sometimes it seems like they were trying to jump out. I didnt know what to do, I figured the sudden water changes(temperature) may have been the problem. Soon they seem fine and normal, but then I noticed 1 attached to the filter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How close were the water temps in tank to what the fish were in?
What did you add to 'prevent algae'?
Did you use any chemicals to clean the tank?
Were you doing regular water changes before this?

I'd start with a 45-50% water change and make sure the temps are matched as close as possible.
Dissolve (completly) a few table spoons of salt in warm water and add to tank slowly after the tank is refilled.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Also, what did you clean the tank with? What type of filter do you have? I'm betting by cleaning the tank and rocks, you destroyed most of your beneficial bacteria growing there and caused an ammonia spike. That combined with the chemicals you added, the shock of being moved, and any resulting difference in water parameters led to their demise.


----------



## I'mKing (Jan 1, 2009)

Winkyee said:


> I recently brought a 55g tank and 5 4.5" red belly P's. After about 2 months with no air bubbles in the tank I notice algae growing on the sides of the tank. So I brought some stuff for the water that is suppose to stop and eliminate the algae from growing. However, I wanted to clean the disgusting looking stuff off the fish tank first. So we got a clean bucket and took enough water from the tank to fill it up. We drop in the P's add the filter and they were good, tight but perfectly fine. We disposed of all the water in the tank and cleaned it out very well, even removing the rocks. I filled the tank back up, and added the tablets to prevent algae growth, being sure to leave enough tank space to add the P's and the old water. I only have 1 filter, so after letting it filter for about 30 mins. I put the P's and old water back in the tank. At first they were erratic, racing back and forth, up and down in the water. Sometimes it seems like they were trying to jump out. I didnt know what to do, I figured the sudden water changes(temperature) may have been the problem. Soon they seem fine and normal, but then I noticed 1 attached to the filter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How close were the water temps in tank to what the fish were in?
What did you add to 'prevent algae'?
Did you use any chemicals to clean the tank?
Were you doing regular water changes before this?

I'd start with a 45-50% water change and make sure the temps are matched as close as possible.
Dissolve (completly) a few table spoons of salt in warm water and add to tank slowly after the tank is refilled.
[/quote]

The temperature of the new water was about 82-84 degrees F. This was my first time doing a water change, I wasnt really sure how to do it without killing the fish. I added tablets called "No more algae Tank buddies" in the water before putting the fish back in. I only used Dawn dish detergent to clean the tank since I know its used to clean oil from animals in bodies of water. The temp of the tank before I started the water change was about 80 degrees.I only have 2 left and 1 of them is on life support (in the net pinned against the glass close to the filter). What can I do to save my last 2?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Get them into a holding tank ASAP (rubbermaid tub, smaller tank, etc...) Be sure to match water temperature, and dechlorinator, and add your filter and heater. Soap is not good to clean a fish tank with. Dawn soap is okay for cleaning oil off of mammals, but bad for fish. You need to tear that 55g back down and scrub and rinse it to be sure all the soap residue is gone. I would clean it with vinegar and rinse it real well after that just to be safe. Rinse the rocks too or replace them. Don't add any algae tablets to the tank. I wouldn't add the fish back to the main tank until they seem to be doing okay...if they make it.


----------



## I'mKing (Jan 1, 2009)

BioTeAcH said:


> Get them into a holding tank ASAP (rubbermaid tub, smaller tank, etc...) Be sure to match water temperature, and dechlorinator, and add your filter and heater. Soap is not good to clean a fish tank with. Dawn soap is okay for cleaning oil off of mammals, but bad for fish. You need to tear that 55g back down and scrub and rinse it to be sure all the soap residue is gone. I would clean it with vinegar and rinse it real well after that just to be safe. Rinse the rocks too or replace them. Don't add any algae tablets to the tank. I wouldn't add the fish back to the main tank until they seem to be doing okay...if they make it.


I managed to get 1 out in time. But the forth 1 died just as I was geting the bucket ready. I had 5 gorgeous red belly P's, and now i'm down to 1. I will say he seems to be pretty tough tho, cause he looks to be in excellent condition. I'm goin to reclean the tank using just water and vinegar. I will refill it and add maybe 2-3 table spoons of salt. I will get the pH between 6.5-6.9 and let it sit for about three days before I add feeders and a day or two later my only red belly. After a week I will go and buy more and purchase a divider. Hopefully I can get my flock of 5 back. Thanks for ur help thus far!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, thats really sad









Hope all goes well if you decide to get some new additions.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Man that sucks.

Rule #1 ** Never use any cleaning detergents on your tanks. Only use water and a fresh never been used cloth.
Rule #2 ** Only change a maximum of 50% of your water when cleaning (25% is more beneficial, and do this weekly) By removing more you are stripping the tank of the bacteria that is needed to control the ammonia levels.
Rule #3 ** Purchase a testing kit! 
Rule #4 ** Do not add feeders to your tank, they are full of disease and parasites and can make your RB sick. They have very little nutritional value, but if you still want to feed them live the get a quarantine tank and place them in there.

What kind of filter are you using? If it hangs on the back of the tank, when you are doing your weekly 25% water changes just rinse the filter pads in the aqaurium water that you have removed and place them back in the filter. Do not use tap water to do this.


----------



## I'mKing (Jan 1, 2009)

ksls said:


> Man that sucks.
> 
> Rule #1 ** Never use any cleaning detergents on your tanks. Only use water and a fresh never been used cloth.
> Rule #2 ** Only change a maximum of 50% of your water when cleaning (25% is more beneficial, and do this weekly) By removing more you are stripping the tank of the bacteria that is needed to control the ammonia levels.
> ...


Thanks to everyone that lended their valuable info on my mistake. One red belly remains, however, after a quick trip to Exotic Aquatics, his soon to be tank buddies have already been spotted. I got some tank starter (that was pretty expensive), some drops to remove the chlorine from the water; And a few other incentives that should promote a healthy aquatic environment for my strong red belly and his new partners. My other 4 red belly's will be truely missed, but with every mistake their is a lesson. And I have seen the error in my ways. On a good note, I found out the tablets were fine, and they can be used in the tank. So now i'll keep that algae away, before it appears. And I found a new site that hosts forums with folks who love Piranha just like me.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

how big is the one you got now and how big are the ones your going to be getting soon?


----------

